# Buying new BERSA THUNDER 9 UC Pro and need holster suggestions



## Michaeld1953 (Jan 19, 2013)

Folks I ordered a new Bersa Thunder 9 UC Pro. Finding holsters is proving difficult. What say ye?? I am open, looking for combo IWB, OWB, separate OWB and IWB, going to contact my old buddy Tommy Theis about one. Let me have it. I need good suggestions, pictures or links would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.
Michael

Born American, Southern by the Grace of God


----------

